# [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele



## Regenerator (12. November 2016)

*[Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Hallo zusammen!


*UPDATE 2:* Erfahrungsbericht mit Asus ROG Swift PG279Q im Post weiter unten bzw. unter DIESEM LINK.


Jahrelang war ich lediglich ein stiller Leser des Hefts und der Webseite, doch für den bevorstehenden Kauf eines Gaming-Monitors entschloss ich mich tatsächlich für eine Wortmeldung hier im Forum. Ich bin - nach meiner Selbsteinschätzung - halbwegs mit der aktuellen Technik und Begrifflichkeiten vertraut (an dieser Stelle ein großer Dank an PCGH!), es gibt jedoch einige Unklarheiten, die bei mir Unsicherheiten hervorrufen. Im Folgenden beschreibe ich daher die Ist- und die Soll-Situationen und stelle anschließend meine Fragen.


*Ist-Situation*

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-5820K
*Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
*RAM:* 16 GB
*Sound:* 5.1-Surround-Sound über externe Soundkarte und entsprechende Lautsprecher (d. h. die eventuell im Monitor verbauten Lautsprecher spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle)
*Bildschirm:* Asus PB278QR (27 Zoll, WQHD, IPS, 60 Hertz)
*Einsatzzweck:* geschätzt 80 % zum Spielen (hauptsächlich neuere Titel wie Battlefield 1, CoD: Infinite Warfare, Doom, Zombie-Parkour-Spiel von Techland, Fallout 4, GTA 5, Hitman, Mafia, MGS V, Rise of the Tomb Raider, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, The Witcher 3 etc.), 20 % zum Arbeiten (Office, Grafik, CAD)


*Soll-Situation*

*Grafikkarte:* Geforce GTX 1080 oder besser (der Kauf erfolgt allerdings erst im kommenden Jahr)
*Bildschirm:* 27 Zoll (oder größer) mit 144 Hertz, IPS, G-Sync


*Fragen*

*1.)* Lohnt sich für meinen Einsatzzweck die IPS-Technik? Ich sitze prinzipiell in einem Abstand zwischen 50 und 100 cm entfernt vor dem Monitor, das Blickwinkelproblem stellt sich mir höchst selten.
*2.)* Wie hängen 144 Hz und G-Sync zusammen? Ich frage deshalb so doof, weil ich ein Modell bei Prad.de gesehen habe, bei dem "144 Hz und G-Sync nicht gleichzeitig nutzbar" sind. (*Link:* Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore ab 27 Zoll, *Modell:* Acer XB270HUbprz)
*3.)* Was passiert, wenn die Grafikkarte mehr als 144 FPS an den Monitor liefern kann? Ich habe gelesen, dass der G-Sync daraufhin entweder auf in den VSync- oder aber in den Fast-Sync-Modus schaltet. Stimmt das? Inwieweit ist das monitorabhängig?
*4.)* Welcher der folgenden drei Kandidaten ist besser?

a) Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. das TN-Panel-Äquivalent Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​b) AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​c) Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​
*5.)* Gibt es vielleicht gar andere Monitor-Upgrade-Möglichkeiten, die ich noch gar nicht bedacht habe? (UHD- bzw. 4K-Monitore habe ich derzeit allerdings bewusst nicht betrachtet, da ich noch nicht weiß, wie lange ich bis zum Kauf der neuen Grafikkarte warten werde. Ich bin aber für begründete Vorschläge in diese Richtung offen.)


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe! 

*UPDATE 1:* Wie es sich herausstellte, gibt es in dieser Kategorie (27+ Zoll, WQHD, IPS, G-Sync, 144+ Hertz) nur die folgenden vier Modelle (Stand: 20.02.2017):

1.) Asus ROG Swift PG279Q​2.) AOC Agon AG271QG​3.) Acer Predator XB271HUBmiprz​4.) ViewSonic XG2703-GS​

*UPDATE 2:* Erfahrungsbericht mit Asus ROG Swift PG279Q im Post weiter unten bzw. unter DIESEM LINK.


----------



## Thay (18. November 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Stehe genau vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich habe noch ein Auge auf den ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q geworfen. Da muss man halt nur Glück mit dem Panel haben.. Asus Quality halt.. Nen Acer kommt mit persönlich nie wieder ins Haus, da der letzte genau nach 2 Jahren und einem Monat gestorben ist und Acer jegliche Kulanz verweigert hat.. Hab jetzt nen BenQ im Einsatz und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Aber die Auswahl an IPS, 144hz und G-Sync ist doch recht überschaubar. Angefeuert wird bei mir z.b. durch 6700k und GTX1080. Ich hoffe auf die Amazon Cyber Week das da nen gutes Angebot bei ist. Wenn der Dell mal wieder auf 400€ fällt kauf ich den, weil Preis / Leistung dann extrem stimmig ist. Wenn der ROG Swift zwischenzeitlich mal auf 650€ fällt, nehme ich den.. hab mir jetzt bei Geizhals einfach Preisagenten gesetzt und gucke welcher Monitor reduziert ist.


----------



## TraubeMinze (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Hi , ich habe mir den Acer gekauft da ich bei einem Shop %  bekomme und die nur diesen hatten .   Soweit ich weiß  geht G-Sync bei mir von 30-165 hz .  Warum man den Acer auf 165 hz "overclocken" kann weiß ich nicht und habs auch noch nicht gemacht .  Bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden .


----------



## Emani (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Ich bin mit dem Dell S2716DG sehr zufrieden....


----------



## Rafa85 (26. November 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Hallo!

Wie ist den der Dell vom Bild her? Man liest ja in den ein oder anderen Thread das der Gammawert sehr schlecht und das Bild Blass ist. 

Anscheinend kann man sich ja von irgendwo ein Profil runterladen und installieren dann soll das behoben sein?


----------



## Darkseth (27. November 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Den AOC gibt's im Alternate Outlet für 579€ zu haben.
Da hätte es für mich nen ziemlich faden Beigeschmack, für 560€ noch ein TN Panel zu kaufen.... ^^
Der AOC Agon hat btw das selbe Panel von AU Optronics wie der Acer Predator, oder auch der Asus ROG. Finde daher den AOC am besten, weil er das selbe panel günstiger anbietet, aber teilweise sogar bessere verarbeitung bietet. Zumindest, was ich bisehr gelesen hab.

Deine Fragen:

1. Kommt auf dich an. IPS hat deutlich bessere Farben und blickwinkel, TN  dafür nicht das Backlightbleed / IPS Glow. Wobei ich mit meinem IPS Display (Dell U2414H noch NIE backlightbleeding oder sonst was gemerkt hab in der Praxis.).
Mit TN muss man wirklich brutal glück haben, damit das brauchbar ist, und dann darf man sich wenig bewegen. Ob du damit klarkommst musst du selbst ausprobieren ^^ Aber da du aktuell nen IPS Monitor hast, bietet sich ein IPS eben an, zumindest wenn du den aktuellen als zweitmonitor nutzen willst, wie ich es vor hab. Sonst sehen inhalte auf einem monitor anders aus als auf dem anderen.

2. Wundert mich, Gerade GSync sollte generell easy bis 144 Hz hoch gehen können. Aber das ist in dem Fall eh egal, der genannte Acer wird nicht mehr verkauft.

3. Bei halbwegs aktuellen games solltest du selten über 144 fps rausgehen. Ansonsten halt settings hoch  Bei älteren games wird hoffentlich VSync aktiviert, zuminedst wenn man auf keinen fall unter 144 fällt.
Fast Sync funktioniert erst dann richtig gut, wenn die fps deutlich höher sind als die bildwiederholrate, sprich du mindestens 220-280 fps hast. Bei nem 60 Hz Monitor macht Fast Sync auch erst ab 120~ sinn (vll auch schon 100, aber je höher desto besser)

4. "besser" hängt davon ab, wie jemand seine gewichtung aufstellt. Für MICH ist der AOC der beste aus der Liste, der Dell der schlechteste (weil TN Panel.) Auf platz 2 ganz dicht hinter dem AOC setze ich den Acer. Technische unterschiede erkennst du im Datenblatt^^ das Panel ist meines wissens genau das selbe modell wie im AOC (Hersteller: AU Optronics), daher wirst du im Acer nicht pauschal ein besseres Panel haben. Oder umgekehrt.
Nur hast du beim Acer eben mit 750€~ zu rechnen, beim AOC mit 695€~. Wenn Outlet passt, 579€ auf Alternate (das hab Ich mir am Fr. bestellt, und sollte dienstag ankommen).
Und wenn die Wahl dann 580€ für ein IPS Panel ist, oder 560-600€ für ein TN panel, dann ist für mich persönlich die Wahl glasklar. IPS würde ich TN jederzeit vorziehen. Erst recht zum selben Preis.
Deswegen finde ich 120€ 1080p Monitore auf TN Basis komplett obsolet, weil man zum selben Preis schon IPS mit Freesync haben kann.
Aber das mit den Paneltypen ist nur MEINE Meinung ^^ Es gibt genug User, die TN bevorzugen, und IPS nicht mögen.

5. Gibt es. Du nimmst ein Modell mit Freesync sofern es günstiger wäre, und wartest auf AMD Vega.
Freesync IPS UHD Monitore mit nem Bereich 40-60 Hz gibt's schon ab 400€~ rum.
Bei GSync zahlst du hier 800€+.

Bei 1440p / 144+ Hz und IPS zahlst du bei Freesync 529€+, bei GSync 579€ (AOC im Alternate Outlet)


Wie gesagt, am Dienstag oder so kann ich nochmal hier vorbeischauen, und meine Eindrücke zum AOC schildern. Wobei es bei mir allerdings "nur" eine GTX 1060 ist. ^^


----------



## Regenerator (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

@DarkSeth: Super, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antworten! Speziell bei 2.) hast du recht –  der genannte Monitor wird höchstens in irgendwelchen Restbeständen angeboten. Daher gibt es meines Wissens nur noch diese Modelle, sofern man auf IPS, 144+ Hertz, 1440p, G-Sync und 27 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale setzt:

1.) Asus ROG Swift PG279Q​2.) AOC Agon AG271QG​3.) Acer Predator XB271HUBmiprz​4.) ViewSonic XG2703-GS​
Danke für die Info, dass die ersten drei dasselbe Panel verwenden! 

Mangels guter Verfügbarkeit habe ich noch keinen der vier bestellt, tendiere aber (auch aus Preis-Leistungs-Perspektive) zu AOC. Kannst du eigentlich schon deine Erfahrungen mit dem AOC-Gerät hier posten?


----------



## TheSniperFox (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Wenn du nicht zwingend an das Budget gebunden bist, würde ich kein TN Panel mehr kaufen, sondern gleich einen mit IPS Display.

Da ich selbst den Acer XB 270 HU besitze kann ich dir versichern, dass Gsync bis 144 Hz tadellos funktioniert. Das einzige was mit 144Hz nicht funktioniert ist ULMB. Das sollte aber bei allen Monitoren so sein. Mein Modell habe ich mir im MM vorführen lassen, um IPS Glow und Backlight Bleed weitestgehend auszuschließen.  Der AOC sollte nicht schlecht sein, wird aber auch von der Panel Lotterie betroffen sein. Auf Arbeit nutzen wir normale AOC Monitore. Allerdings sind die nicht vergleichbar, da diese kaum entspiegelt und unkalibriert sind. Also nicht so der Burner.

Wann möchtest du den Monitor anschaffen? Meiner ist nämlich bald durch Umzug abzugeben...


----------



## Roli (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Moin,

Darkseth hat ja schon das wichtigste erwähnt.
Ansonsten noch mein Senf dazu: Blickwinkelstabilität ist als Argument quatsch, bei IPS wachsen die Lichthöfe, bei TN verwaschen die Farben. Da aber niemand im stehen zockt, ist das ohnehin irrelevant.
TN oder IPS ist eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Erinnerst du dich an Dressgate, mit dem Kleid, welches einige weiß/Gold sahen und andere weiß/blau? Wahrnehmung ist höchst subjektiv. 
Teste möglichst beide Monitorpanelarten einmal in Ruhe, bevor du dich entscheidest.
Ich finde IPS-Panele schrecklich, schwarz nehme ich nie als echtes Schwarz wahr, sondern immer als leuchtendes schwarz. Lichthöfe zerstören für mich jegliche Atmosphäre. Durch den Glow wirken die zu allem Übel auf mich auch noch so glossy.
Habe einen aktuellen Freesync-TN und bin zufrieden. Die im Direktvergleich bei Standbild etwas sattere IPS-Farbe geht bei mir direkt wieder verloren, sobald Bewegung ist Bild kommt.
Mit 60 fps vs 144 fps verhält es sich ähnlich. Nicht jeder bemerkt den Unterschied überhaupt. Andere merken es sogar auf dem Desktop. Shooterprofis schwören auf mehr als 60 fps. Ich bilde mir auch ein, etwas zu merken, aber bin auch bei 60 fps-cap zufrieden bei GPU-fordernden Spielen. Im Nachhinein wären 144hz für mich kein must-have mehr.

Ich habe damals für die nvidia-Fraktion immer den Dell s27dg empfohlen, sofern man mit TN kein Problem hat.


----------



## Regenerator (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

*Nach einiger Zeit folgt hier mein Erfahrungsbericht:*

Ich habe mich für den Asus PG279Q entschieden, musste allerdings recht lange darauf warten, bis er verfügbar war. Mittlerweile führen ihn jedoch einige Händler im Programm.

Das Modell an sich ist spitze: satte, kräftige Farben, hohe Blickwinkelstabilität und ein Design, das mir zusagt. Das Hauptkaufargument, die 144 Hertz (bzw. 165 mit Übertaktung), bietet in meinen Augen einen echten Mehrwert gegenüber den 60 Hertz. Sämtliche Spiele fühlen sich dank einer höheren FPS-Zahl (und ihrer Synchronisierung an der Monitorrate mittels G-Sync) wesentlich weicher und flüssiger an. Ich profitiere davon vor allem in schnellen Spielen: Bei _Rocket League_ beispielsweise habe ich sogar tatsächlich das Gefühl, besser zielen zu können, den Ball genauer anzuschneiden etc. Subjektiv gesehen reagiere ich dank der flüssigeren Darstellung tatsächlich schneller und präziser. Passenderweise stieg meine Einstufung in 1-vs.-1-Matches um etwa anderthalb Plätze (von G1/Liga IV auf G3/Liga I). Ob das tatsächlich *nur* mit der höheren Bildrate zusammenhängt, darf freilich bezweifelt werden, allerdings habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, "im Spiel mehr Zeit zu haben", was zu besseren Reaktionen meinerseits führt.

Ach ja, den Unterschied zwischen 144 und 165 Hertz habe ich noch nicht gemerkt. Der zwischen 60 und 144 (bzw. 165) ist jedoch gewaltig. Wenn ich ein Spiel auf beiden Bildschirmen parallel laufen lasse (auf dem neuen und dem alten), "ruckelt" es auf dem alten deutlich. Das wird aber auch unter Windows deutlich, etwa beim Verschieben von Programmfenstern.


Jetzt zu *weniger erfreulichen Details:*

Das ist bereits der dritte Monitor, den ich ausprobiere: 


Der erste musste zurückgeschickt werden, weil er *zwei deutlich sichtbare Staubeinschlüsse* direkt in der Mitte des Monitors hatte (in einem Abstand von ca. 4 bis 5 Zentimetern).

Der zweite störte mich mit einem ziemlich auffälligen *backlight bleeding* in der rechten oberen Ecke sowie mit *einem defekten Pixel* und *zwei defekten Subpixeln an je einer anderen Stelle*.

Der dritte hat *mehrere defekte Pixel direkt nebeneinander*. Wie viele das genau sind, kann ich nicht konkret sagen. Aber der "blinde Fleck" sieht deutlich größer aus als beim zweiten Monitor, bei dem ich nur einen defekten Pixel entdeckt hatte.

Alle drei Geräte waren von unterschiedlichen Händlern. Ich ärgere mich tierisch, dass ich für diesen Preis (je nach Anbieter zwischen 800 und 850 Euro) nicht erwarten kann, ein qualitativ einwandfreies Gerät zu erhalten. Wenn es auch beim vierten Versuch (wird in wenigen Tagen vom dritten Händler zugestellt) nicht klappen sollte, werde ich eines der oben verlinkten anderen Modelle ausprobieren.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Solange das alles IPS Monitore sind, wirst du mit denselben Problemen zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## Regenerator (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

Ich möchte die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben. Es gibt diverse Berichte von Käufern, deren Modell scheinbar weder Staubeinschlüsse noch Pixelfehler noch zu starkes BLB aufwies. Diese "Lotterie", an der ich gerade teilnehme, ist wirklich nervig, allerdings hält sich mein Aufwand (auspacken, testen) in Grenzen. Nur dass ich ein Gerät nicht "final" aufstellen und das Zimmer danach endlich in Ordnung bringen kann, geht mir gegen den Strich.


----------



## Regenerator (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] WQHD-Monitor ab 27 Zoll und 144 Hertz - hauptsachlich für Spiele*

So, beim vierten Modell hat es geklappt. Keine Staubeinschlüsse, kein störendes BLB, keine Pixelfehler. Habe allerdings extra für eine Pixelprüfung durch den Händler bezahlt.


----------

